# Want the 2014 Felt AR2, but Cervelo S3 is a better fit but hate red colour, less aero



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

I'm in a tough situation. I really love the 2014 Felt AR2. Just love everything about it, but I have short arms and therefore need a high stack height. I am 5ft 10 (178cm).
The 54cm Felt is great reach wise but not enough stack. Would need 4cm of spacers (and probably still need to flip stem).
The 56cm is slightly too long reach wise (would probably need to convert to 90mm stem) but the Stack height is good (2cm of spacers with flipping stem).

or I could go a 56cm Cervelo S3 which has perfect stack and reach, but I don't like the colour and it doesn't match my racing kit. Also I don't think it will be as aero as the Felt even with only 1cm of spacers.

What would you do!! I have been stewing over this for 1mth.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Bridgey said:


> I'm in a tough situation. I really love the 2014 Felt AR2. Just love everything about it, but I have short arms and therefore need a high stack height. I am 5ft 10 (178cm).
> The 54cm Felt is great reach wise but not enough stack. Would need 4cm of spacers (and probably still need to flip stem).
> The 56cm is slightly too long reach wise (would probably need to convert to 90mm stem) but the Stack height is good (2cm of spacers with flipping stem).
> 
> ...



4cm of spacers seems excessive and you would lose a great deal of the aerodynamic advantage. Sounds like the Cervelo is the way to go. Maybe an S5 on sale?

How did you determine your S&R numbers?

-SD


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

SuperdaveFelt said:


> 4cm of spacers seems excessive and you would lose a great deal of the aerodynamic advantage. Sounds like the Cervelo is the way to go. Maybe an S5 on sale?
> 
> How did you determine your S&R numbers?
> 
> -SD


Thanks for responding SuperDave. Given you represent Felt, it means a lot for you to recommend the S3. It is a pity though, I really only want to give up the Felt if need be. I just love the bike. So could you please help me out with my last few questions?

Why does more spacers equal less aero, given they are skinnier than the head tube? No matter which brand I choose, wouldn't I ultimately be in the same position body wise? How about the optional 20mm cone spacer that comes with the Felt? Does that effectively lengthen the headtube and is this better than stem spacers?

I guess, I've now narrowed my choices down to a 56cm Felt AR2 with 90mm stem flipped and the 2cm cone spacer + 1/2cm of stem spacers 
or a 56cm Cervelo S3 with 1/2cm of stem spacers and a 95mm stem flipped. Would your advice still be the 56cm S3?

I had a retul fit which basically said that my saddle setback should be 5.5cm and handlebar drop only 6cm.

Sorry for the the detailed post. I have a lot to consider. Thanks for your time.


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Bridgey said:


> Thanks for responding SuperDave. Given you represent Felt, it means a lot for you to recommend the S3.
> Why does more spacers equal less aero, given they are skinnier than the head tube? No matter which brand I choose, wouldn't I ultimately be in the same position body wise? How about the optional 20mm cone spacer that comes with the Felt? Does that effectively lengthen the headtube and is this better than stem spacers?
> I guess, I've now narrowed my choices down to a 56cm Felt AR2 with 90mm stem flipped and the 2cm cone spacer + 1/2cm of stem spacers
> or a 56cm Cervelo S3 with 1/2cm of stem spacers and a 95mm stem flipped. Would your advice still be the 56cm S3?


The head tube is an aerodynamic element. This is an area where the UCI does not restrict the chord / aspect ratio to 3:1. We are able to create an airfoil that reduces drag at higher yaw angles and maintains a lower drag than a round ~38mm diameter cylinder (headset spacers). For a given position and a Felt AR you'll want the most frame under you as possible if you are looking for an aerodynamic advantage. Additionally the larger frames are made proportionally stiffer.

90mm stems are not outside the "normal" range for a road bike and if you can swap the deeper drop Tornova bars with a Zefiro or Ergonova from 3T you can bring the lower bar position up a bit. Additionally a "pistol grip" or hoods up placement of the STI levers can also reduce saddle/bar reach as much as 4cm. The reach adjustment and the bonus sprint shifters added as an OEM upgrade on the AR2 help maintain and ergonomic and easy-to-control cockpit.

I'd fall short of recommending the Cervelo but I wouldn't compromise comfort for a paintjob either. I think the AR2 will get you where you retul fit suggests, but what if retul was off by 3 cm of drop?

-SD


----------



## Bridgey (Mar 26, 2003)

Thanks for the reply. You have given me more to think about. I think I will go to my LBS who sell both and try and build both up to my specs and hopefully they will allow me to test ride both. But regardless of which one I go for, Kudos re: the Felt AR. Fast bike, Great specs, awesome wheels and great price. For the money, you are giving a whole lot more than the Cervelo S3. That's been part of my delimenna re: sacrificing some fit and getting the Felt instead. 

In saying that, what role does the 20mm cone spacer play? Is that more aero than the 38mm spacers?

Cheers


----------



## Superdave3T (May 11, 2009)

Bridgey said:


> Thanks for the reply. You have given me more to think about. I think I will go to my LBS who sell both and try and build both up to my specs and hopefully they will allow me to test ride both. But regardless of which one I go for, Kudos re: the Felt AR. Fast bike, Great specs, awesome wheels and great price. For the money, you are giving a whole lot more than the Cervelo S3. That's been part of my delimenna re: sacrificing some fit and getting the Felt instead.
> 
> In saying that, what role does the 20mm cone spacer play? Is that more aero than the 38mm spacers?
> 
> Cheers


The 20mm cone spacer is simply a more finished way to complete the headset stack if additional height is needed. It does not provide any aerodynamic benefit.

-Dave


----------

